# Dwarf puffers 1.5-3.0 inch size max?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Now I know of the pea/dwarf puffer being 1" max size but wondering if there are any puffers in the 1.5-3.0" size max growth?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

The closes I could find is the Amazon Puffer, which is 3-5" max size. You can also check out the figure eight puffer which is 2-3" from what I can find.

Check out this site for reference : Puffer Fish Reference


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

at that size. Tetraodon biocellatus (figure 8) is one of the most attractive.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Can I mix puffer species?

Right now it seems the dwarf puffer is good for a 5gal but I'm wondering about 10gal can I put a Figure 8 puffer with two female dwarf puffers if I heavily planted the tank?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

No you cant and you should really not have more than one puffer per tank unless it is big enough to give each fish its own territory. It also depends on what type of puffer you want to keep as well. There might be 2 maybe 3 fresh water puffers out there that can be kept together given the right amount of space.

Give this site a good read and if you are really into puffers join the site. Those people are real experts and only concentrate on puffers so the info in not lacking in any way.

http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I was thinking given the Figure 8 is ~4in max I wanted to use the 10gal I have for it. I'll have to wait for the tanks when I aquascape it to to grow the plants more bushier before considering what to put in. I was thinking 3 dwarf puffers in a heavy planted tank but then thought of perhaps just going with one larger puffer larger then the pea puffers just for size in the tank.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Figure 8's need brackish, though, so say goodbye to many of your plants...
South american puffers (I think that's what are sometimes called Amazon) need to be in groups and require dentistry 2-3 times a year...
Def go to the pufferforum and check out the pufferpedia...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

carmenh said:


> Figure 8's need brackish, though, so say goodbye to many of your plants...
> South american puffers (I think that's what are sometimes called Amazon) need to be in groups and require dentistry 2-3 times a year...
> Def go to the pufferforum and check out the pufferpedia...


How does one go about working on puffer teeth? Via a crunch snail diet or do you have to catch it and break out the low RPM Dremel? ;;


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

There are plenty of threads at the puffer forum with complete instructions but essentially you sedate them and use nail clippers. I've never head to do it, thank goodness all my puffs have controllable teeth, but SAP's don't...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

carmenh said:


> There are plenty of threads at the puffer forum with complete instructions but essentially you sedate them and use nail clippers. I've never head to do it, thank goodness all my puffs have controllable teeth, but SAP's don't...


 ;; 

Thanks everyone for the help. I think I'll stick with 2-3 dwaf puffers once I can get my current 10 gal to grow remaining plants to size and propragate a few and have that tank grow out the plants before putting any DP's in.


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

I'd love some suggestions. I've pretty much ruled out Dwarf puffers (too small), SAP (too much dentistry) and Fahaka (too big for my 50 gallon). Which 100% freshwater puffers am I left with?

I want 1 cool fish in my tank...although if SAPs didn't require trims I wouldn't mind keeping more than 1 of them. Thank in advance.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

JohnyBGood said:


> I'd love some suggestions. I've pretty much ruled out Dwarf puffers (too small), SAP (too much dentistry) and Fahaka (too big for my 50 gallon). Which 100% freshwater puffers am I left with?
> 
> I want 1 cool fish in my tank...although if SAPs didn't require trims I wouldn't mind keeping more than 1 of them. Thank in advance.


does it have to be completely freshwater?

what about green spotted and figure 8?

or even some red eyed.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

My Turgidus, Frankie, is pretty awesome  
A red or orange congo puffer is one that if I ever saw, I'd buy and *then* think it through...

There's a list of freshwater puffers at 
http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/ug.php/v/PufferPedia/


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for replies. I really want a 100% puffer so that my new plants survive.

carmenh, I don't think I'd ever heard of your "Brown Puffer" before you mentioned yours. They look really nice. Max size is 6"? Availability? Cost? As for the Congo Puffer, I think they are well known for burying (although a lot of puffers do it) and I'm not a fan of sand substrate.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, Congo's do require sand and bury themselves.
I got Frankie at Dragon Aquarium several years ago. He was $30, which I thought was too much, but it was love at first sight.  He'd been brought in by a customer. I've seen them and other oddball puffers at Aquatic Kingdom a few times...



JohnyBGood said:


> Thanks for replies. I really want a 100% puffer so that my new plants survive.
> 
> carmenh, I don't think I'd ever heard of your "Brown Puffer" before you mentioned yours. They look really nice. Max size is 6"? Availability? Cost? As for the Congo Puffer, I think they are well known for burying (although a lot of puffers do it) and I'm not a fan of sand substrate.


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Any tips on keeping Brown Puffers from hiding? I've seen videos and read accounts that make Brown Puffers seem very shy (they are nocturnal, after all).


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I hand feed (with hemostats) all my puffers. I do it to keep the tanks cleaner, but another result is that they are very friendly and interactive. They know I mean food. 

Frankie's in a bowfront 29g and he has one hang-out spot. Luckily, it's right at the front, so it's definitely not what I would consider "hiding". That said, if you're hoping to a fair amount of activity in the tank, it might not be the right choice for you. They *are* a relatively inactive puffer, and that's a big tank for one fish. Greater water volume is great for puffer health and water quality, though, if you're willing...



JohnyBGood said:


> Any tips on keeping Brown Puffers from hiding? I've seen videos and read accounts that make Brown Puffers seem very shy (they are nocturnal, after all).


----------

